# breeding super reds?



## captinmo187 (Oct 19, 2003)

or


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

I dont see why you couldnt







Supers are the same species as reg captive reds


----------



## bigd (Apr 24, 2004)

has anyone bread supers here? and how big were they?


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

wonder if they would still be called super reds?? they say all supers are wild caught


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

there is at least 1 p-fury member that told me he has breed supers with reg reds


----------

